# Fruit Flies....Remedy?



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a small fruit fly problem in my kitchen. Anyone have a home remedy to kill these pests? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

they love vinegar and or wine so I use an old wine bottle, pour a little of either one in (I make my own vinegar) then run a little honey around the mouth of the bottle. The fruit flies go in but can't get back out. I use boiling water to clean it but be careful because the hot water can make cold glass shatter.

I've also found that they need liquid to breed so I keep everything as dry as possible.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I also use vinegar and or wine in a small bowl. ( works best after using or removing fruit )


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

These work well too..

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...nts-eat-away-fruit-fly-infestations-1.2700132


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Take a small jar (or bowl) and fill the bottom with vinegar. Add a couple drops of dish washing soap to help break the surface tension of the vinegar.


Optional addition:

Take a piece of plastic wrap, coffee filter, napkin, or paper towel and make a cone shape with the bottom an inch or so from the vinegar. Hold it in place with a rubber band around the neck of the jar. 

Pop a couple toothpick size holes towards the bottom to allow the flies to get through. They won't be able to find their way out and will eventually die.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's what I do. Take a 2L soda bottle and cut it in half keeping the bottom. I put in a little vinegar and a piece of fruit that is past its prime. I cover tightly with plastic wrap and put a rubber band around it to keep it in place. Then I use a wooden skewer to poke a half dozen holes in the top. As the fruit continues to rot it releases an odor that really seems to draw in the fruit flies. After a week or so I just throw it in the garbage and make another one.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Roommate and I tried both the open and closed container methods, both near the trash can. Trap #1 was an open vinegar/dish soap bowl. 

#2 was plastic wrap rubber banded over a "cup" made from the bottom of a plastic water bottle. We used apple cider vinegar only in #2. Before work and when I got home, I would tap the plastic and cup sides so as to make the recently trapped flies fall into the vinegar. After 6 days there were about 8-10x as many flies in #2.

The quicker method at work is to throw a banana peel in a small, open trash can or cardboard box. Wait an hour for the flies to congregate. Spray aerosol bug killer in the can/box where they are now massed. Repeat with another, fresh peel in another can or box until they're gone.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

I make sure to put something like a banana peel as a lure into the coffee can which serves to collect compostables. I leave the lid just a wee bit ajar so that when a number have moved in, I can quickly slide the top closed, then take the container out the back door to release them. Then the trap will work again if still needed.


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

The only solution I have ever had was to 100% keep anything that they can breed in, any organic or moisture out of the kitchen. Take out compost, coffee grounds, trimmings etc to the compost bin....every single day. Leave no glasses with that last sip left laying around etc.

It's easier to keep them away than to deal with an infestation....


----------

